# Home Movies



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

Its a somewhat obscure cartoon, but does anyone remember this show? Also are there any fans and can we talk about it! 

For non fans, you probably don't need to be in this thread.  

But seriously!!! I never seem to tire of this show!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

aww man, i love this show i think it comes on tonight, man i loved last nights episode with the animals and the cactus.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 8, 2009)

Obscure my ass! Brendon Small put some of his best work in that show! I still laugh my ass off to some of the things in that show.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Obscure my ass! Brendon Small put some of his best work in that show! I still laugh my ass off to some of the things in that show.



dude do you remember when McGerck was going on about his Laughing Cow tattoo and the Chiqita Bananna on his chest out of no where. and dosent he work in Metalocolypse now?


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

Brendon Small now does Metalocolypse. He did most of the music for Home Movies. I Have a CD of the music. Its hilarious. "Beware the mighty Septopuss....."


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Obscure my ass! Brendon Small put some of his best work in that show! I still laugh my ass off to some of the things in that show.



When it started it was very low key and in some ways its still obscure. It has quiet the fan following. Us fans nee to stick together.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> Brendon Small now does Metalocolypse. He did most of the music for Home Movies. I Have a CD of the music. Its hilarious. "Beware the mighty Septopuss....."


yeah, when it comes on, i think tonight, watch the credits, the first 2 names on the right Brendon Small. oh yeah.


Theoriae said:


> When it started it was very low key and in some ways its still obscure. It has quiet the fan following. Us fans nee to stick together.



im suprised its still running, i love it, i miss the Brak Show and Space Ghost Coast to Coast.


----------



## Nocturne (Aug 8, 2009)

That show was great!


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> im suprised its still running, i love it, i miss the Brak Show and Space Ghost Coast to Coast.



Oh lord Space ghost that's one of my all time favorites! I remember watching it when it would come on Sundays. This was before Adult Swim was even thought of. Cartoon Network still showed classic cartoons, and Toonami was fresh and airing Robotech. . Oh 1997 where did you go!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> Oh lord Space ghost that's one of my all time favorites! I remember watching it when it would come on Sundays. This was before Adult Swim was even thought of. Cartoon Network still showed classic cartoons, and Toonami was fresh and airing Robotech. . Oh 1997 where did you go!



i know, and the old AS bumps, and then the tragic loss of Futurama. ah the old days, i even remember Rocky and Bulwinkle and Dudly Do Right, i feel old.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i know, and the old AS bumps, and then the tragic loss of Futurama. ah the old days, i even remember Rocky and Bulwinkle and Dudly Do Right, i feel old.



I still remember the "new" Scooby Doo movies. Psssshhhhhh lol. Oh lord. But *ahem* Home Movies. Awesome!


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i feel old.



And don't feel old.  if you do I can join you.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> I still remember the "new" Scooby Doo movies. Psssshhhhhh lol. Oh lord. But *ahem* Home Movies. Awesome!



Metalocolypse on right now, so maybe, 12 min til the credits roll. and i remember the premier of the first one of those, i think it was one about were cat things in the buyou.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2009)

I watched it last night, I might watch it tonight to if I'm up and not busy.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> I watched it last night, I might watch it tonight to if I'm up and not busy.



i loved that one when he got the mouse, and dropped it and it ran under the bench, and Melissa got the ferret and Brendon said, 'if you loose somthing down a pipe, you can send them in and they will get it for you'. classic, anyway episode almost over quick on AS to see his name.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> Metalocolypse on right now, so maybe, 12 min til the credits roll. and i remember the premier of the first one of those, i think it was one about were cat things in the buyou.



I still enjoy Duncan Hills Jingle. I have no idea why I love this song so much but the lyrics "Doooo yooou like coffeeeee?" Makes me want to laugh and mash at the same time.

I think the hardest Brendon Small got on Home moves was "Welcome 2 Hell!" and "Don't put marbles in your nose."


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i loved that one when he got the mouse, and dropped it and it ran under the bench, and Melissa got the ferret and Brendon said, 'if you loose somthing down a pipe, you can send them in and they will get it for you'. classic, anyway episode almost over quick on AS to see his name.



I was never sure why I gravitate towards it but the episode "Renaissance." Is still my favorite episode. I suppose I can identify with it I do enjoy the Renaissance festival and hey! I am a geek. 

The rock opera about Franz Kafka is just amazing!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> I still enjoy Duncan Hills Jingle. I have no idea why I love this song so much but the lyrics "Doooo yooou like coffeeeee?" Makes me want to laugh and mash at the same time.
> 
> I think the hardest Brendon Small got on Home moves was "Welcome 2 Hell!" and "Don't put marbles in your nose."



i cant remember episode names, but yeah Executive Producer for the Metalocolypse, anyway i love the intro with him just running around, like when he goes up the steps, just the movement of his legs makes me laugh when the rest of his body just stays the same motionless.


----------



## Takun (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey.  Brendon.  Come over here.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i cant remember episode names, but yeah Executive Producer for the Metalocolypse, anyway i love the intro with him just running around, like when he goes up the steps, just the movement of his legs makes me laugh when the rest of his body just stays the same motionless.



That is funny. Ah such great animators this country has.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> Hey.  Brendon.  Come over here.



LOL!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

remember when Coach McGerck was building the grill, and got drunk setting up a camp in the backyard with his flag that had a 'M' on it and one piece of clothing on a line. then it exploded.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> remember when Coach McGerck was building the grill, and got drunk setting up a camp in the backyard with his flag that had a 'M' on it and one piece of clothing on a line. then it exploded.



I believe that was from the last episode of the series. Did Brendon get his camera run over?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> I believe that was from the last episode of the series. Did Brendon get his camera run over?



yeah, man, i miss that show, they should leav it as is and allow the shows memory to live on as great as it was and still is.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> yeah, man, i miss that show, they should leav it as is and allow the shows memory to live on as great as it was and still is.



Exactly! It had a good run with four seasons.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i loved that one when he got the mouse, and dropped it and it ran under the bench, and Melissa got the ferret and Brendon said, 'if you loose somthing down a pipe, you can send them in and they will get it for you'. classic, anyway episode almost over quick on AS to see his name.



ATHF is on right now...or just ended. lol


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> Exactly! It had a good run with four seasons.



i need to go out and buy them, i really miss that show, i wish we could have a solid week of Classic Swim, that would just be awesome.


pheonix said:


> ATHF is on right now...or just ended. lol



yeah, the portal episode with electiric meatwad. Venture Bros. right now, i cant wait for Home Movies to pop on the tube.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i need to go out and buy them, i really miss that show, i wish we could have a solid week of Classic Swim, that would just be awesome.



I have them myself and watch them all the time. If you buy the whole show you get a CD of the music with it.

[/QUOTE]yeah, the portal episode with electiric meatwad. Venture Bros. right now, i cant wait for Home Movies to pop on the tube.[/QUOTE]

OMG! Don't get me started with Venture Brothers!!!


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

Theoriae said:


> OMG! Don't get me started with Venture Brothers!!!



those tales shall be saved for another thread and another day, for i must sleep and heal my wounds from todays battles, i dont know im bored and tired.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 8, 2009)

Some of my favorites not already mentioned:

Louie Louie
Innie! Outie!
Star Boy And The Captain Of Outer Space


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

TwilightV said:


> Some of my favorites not already mentioned:
> 
> Louie Louie
> Innie! Outie!
> Star Boy And The Captain Of Outer Space



Very good picks! I also have a spot for "We Are Artists." but only because that's all I do is art!   The Wizard's Baker Opera was nuts.


----------



## TwilightV (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh God, I forgot The Wizard's Baker! X3


----------



## pheonix (Aug 8, 2009)

blackfuredfox said:


> i need to go out and buy them, i really miss that show, i wish we could have a solid week of Classic Swim, that would just be awesome.
> 
> 
> yeah, the portal episode with electiric meatwad. Venture Bros. right now, i cant wait for Home Movies to pop on the tube.



doesn't it come on at like 4? can't remember. lol


----------



## Tryp (Aug 8, 2009)

Only seen a few episodes, but man is it funny.  Also, it seems like the only show to ever replicate realistic conversations, with people talking over each other, and few dramatic pauses.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 8, 2009)

pheonix said:


> doesn't it come on at like 4? can't remember. lol



well during the week, its 1:30 and again during the second run of shows, i dont know the exact, maybe 4:30. still very funny and worth the insomnia.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 8, 2009)

"Come, we will walk through the forest and we will Man-cry!"


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> "Come, we will walk through the forest and we will Man-cry!"



"Brendon there's nothing wrong with lying to women. Or the government. Or parents. Or God"


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 8, 2009)

"DVD PLAYER!" *passes out*

Classic AS and anything with Brendon Small were the greatest.


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> "DVD PLAYER!" *passes out*
> 
> Classic AS and anything with Brendon Small were the greatest.



I remember that episode! lol "Aww he looks so sweet sleeping. Well better go call the police."


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 8, 2009)

lupinealchemist said:


> "DVD PLAYER!" *passes out*
> 
> Classic AS and anything with Brendon Small were the greatest.



"DVD! DVD..."

Think my favorite episode is the one where Brendan discovers one of his old movies, where he's "a very pretty lady", and he's like "When the hell did I do that one?!"


----------



## Theoriae (Aug 8, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> "DVD! DVD..."
> 
> Think my favorite episode is the one where Brendan discovers one of his old movies, where he's "a very pretty lady", and he's like "When the hell did I do that one?!"



And it keeps coming up just about everytime he tries to play a video. In the end he gets a female role.

Or how about when Brendon's mother mispronounces ruse.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 10, 2009)

Home Movies FTW!!! \m/


----------

